

Show HN: Why are we building an open source mobile backend? - swapnilt
http://blog.getcloudengine.net/why-are-we-building-an-open-source-mobile-backend/

======
zengr
Related:
[https://usergrid.incubator.apache.org/](https://usergrid.incubator.apache.org/)

